# Older Nikon body for a photo newb?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Friend of mine is really wanting to get in to photography and wants a DSLR but has little money. I suggested an older used body. So I was looking around and I found the following bodies for very close to the same price...just looking for thoughts on which would be the better ones to consider...

D40
D50
D70 - Had one...nice little camera.
D70S
D80 - Had one, loved it, might be just out of his budget, it's the most expensive one on the list.
D100
D3000


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Go for the D40, awesome little camera! Cheap too, you can find them for like $250 for the body, maybe $300 with a kit lens. I had one as a walk around camera for a while, I really enjoyed it....


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Friend of mine is really wanting to get in to photography and wants a DSLR but has little money. I suggested an older used body. So I was looking around and I found the following bodies for very close to the same price...just looking for thoughts on which would be the better ones to consider...
> 
> D40
> D50
> ...


Note that D40, D50, and D3000 do NOT support commander mode with their built-in flash. The rest in your list do.


----------



## FinalJenemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Skip the D100 and the mini Nikons. The D80 is worth over the others by a mile. Is there any way he can swing a D200? It can save money in the long ring since it can meter classic glass...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think he can or will go for the D200. I had one and I thought it was fantastic. I know the D80 is great too but I don't know if he will spring for that. We are both college students so things are a little tight with cash, good thing is we graduate in a few weeks so with a bit of luck, he'll be working at a good job soon and will be able to afford the nicer camera.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Biggest thing to consider here may be what kind of lenses you're going to be running with. Of note, the D40 doesn't have an in-camera motor so you would be limited to AF-S lenses if you want auto-focus or having to learn how to manual focus/meter. Personally, I think it's a great exercise that'll help you're understanding of exposure and composition a great deal, but it's a decision that you'll have to make yourself as it'll significantly influence what kind of lenses you can buy.

I started with the D40 and used it for a couple of years quite happily before I upgraded. It's super compact and quite proficient at what it does. Just need to consider that it doesn't have a motor.


----------

